# calor weldcraft regulator



## sa80mark (21 Jun 2013)

Has anyone had any experience of the above ? Ive been offered one for a good price and as im looking for a new regulator I thought it might be ideal

Thanks in advance
Mark


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Jun 2013)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=370590513397

Buy new cheap 2 stage 2 guage reg, solenoid and a couple of fittings and you have a diy pressurised set without end of tank dump, that will blow any high end aquatic reg out of the water. I dont like second hand regs because you never know if anythings wrong with them. Diy co2 not that expensive but people scared of building their own. You could make full set for less than £200 using top quality boc reg and burkett solenoid


----------



## sa80mark (21 Jun 2013)

Yes thats the same one ive been offered its brand new still boxed and half that price, thats whats tempting me. Ive got no problem building my own thats why I was thinking of going down this route. Just am unsure if its considered a good reg and worth converting if not then the boc 3500 seems to be highly regarded


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Jun 2013)

Calor reg will be quite good quality and will be better quality than most aquatic regs but it only goes to 2.5 bar. Which is not enough to run some inline diffusers, which some people run at 3-4bar. Foxfish's diy reactor would work well though.
The boc 3500 is better and the 8500 is even better


----------



## sa80mark (22 Jun 2013)

Thats great thanks for the help

Mark


----------



## Palm Tree (22 Jun 2013)

If you like the reg and don't want to use an inline diffuser I see no reason why not to, I've had my BOC 8500 arrive today and that was only £50, but if you can get it cheap then go for it. Make sure it is CO2 though, not any other gasses. A Burkert 6011 solenoid is about £42 and needle valves vary in price but are around £40 so it may be worth getting a reg you like now, however if it was only £20 I’d buy it and use it until a better one comes up and sell it on.


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Jun 2013)

Palm Tree said:


> If you like the reg and don't want to use an inline diffuser I see no reason why not to, I've had my BOC 8500 arrive today and that was only £50, but if you can get it cheap then go for it. Make sure it is CO2 though, not any other gasses. A Burkert 6011 solenoid is about £42 and needle valves vary in price but are around £40 so it may be worth getting a reg you like now, however if it was only £20 I’d buy it and use it until a better one comes up and sell it on.


I agree but any solenoid and needle valve can be kept for new reg so just sell reg when you want to upgrade. Also buy the highest quality needle valve you can afford because it would be a waste of a good reg if you fit chinese needle valve


----------



## sa80mark (22 Jun 2013)

Well its done ive bought it  as youve both said its easy to upgrade should I need to

The burkert 6011 seems to be what alot of people are using ( mostly in America ) so this seems to be the ideal choice the only thing im struggling to find is the needle valve any recommendations ?


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Jun 2013)

Dont know but saw this yesterday 
Searching for good needle valve | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## sa80mark (22 Jun 2013)

Good link definitely worth looking into


----------



## Palm Tree (22 Jun 2013)

I don't think they will compare to a good parker/swagelok metering valve, however for €15 each they may be worth looking into, especially for multiple tank manifolds which would be mega £££ using 3 + Parker  metering valves.


----------



## sa80mark (23 Jun 2013)

Ive just been searching the net for info on metering valves, solenoids etc and came across a topic on another forum about using a nitrogen regulator for co2 and the answer the bloke got was yes its fine, I was always under the impression a nitrogen reg was for nitrogen and co2 reg was for co2 ? Am I wrong and a regulator is just a regulator and aslong as you change the bottle fitting its fine ?


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Jun 2013)

A regulator has a rubber diaphram in it. theres a possibility if the reg is not for co2 this could be damaged unless its made from co2 safe material. Most regs are labelled with what gas is in them for safety reasons but are all the same internally its the bottle fitting thats different. Co2 is female thread everything else is male and flammable gas regs have a left hand thread. 

Parker/swagelock metering valves are a bit over the top for the pressures you need. a good quality needle valve will be more than adequate and cost a lot less
These are a bit ott too
Haitima 2032 Stainless Steel Needle Valve


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Jul 2013)

Hows this going? Have you managed to get all the bits you need?


----------



## sa80mark (27 Jul 2013)

Hi big clown
Its still sat in my cabinet ive been looking at needle valves and solinoids but no progress yet, ive been working away for the last 2 weeks and am this afternoon going to buy a new tank so this will be getting sorted soon 

Mark


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Jul 2013)

Drop these a email for a qoute. Im not sure what their like for price but they sell quality goods and should have everything you need. 

thorite.co.uk


----------



## sa80mark (27 Jul 2013)

Thats perfect  just had a quick look and the prices arw pretty good burkett solinoid is cheaper than I found in America once shipping is factored in


----------



## Palm Tree (28 Jul 2013)

RS Components | Electronic and Electrical Components  

These are the cheapest I have found so far, from £30-£35 each for a Burkert 6011.


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Aug 2013)

Just looked on rs and cant find a 6011 solenoid but found on here

	BURKERT : Process Control Valves Products - Scattergood & Johnson


----------



## sa80mark (20 Aug 2013)

Good find  the bit im finding hardest is the needle valve theres so many out there and with no experience trying to find the best one out there is near impossible, searching google for reviews and feedback there are so many varying opinions its not very helpfull, so I do wonder if in the "decent" needle valve market is there really that much difference between them ? 

The caliper dail types seem to me to be the better option for super fine tuning but I could be wrong


----------



## Palm Tree (20 Aug 2013)

Buy Solenoid Valves 2/2 way solenoid valve,1/8in port 230Vac Burkert 134094 online from RS for next day delivery.
They have a few different models of the 6011.



sa80mark said:


> The caliper dail types seem to me to be the better option for super fine tuning but I could be wrong


They are caller Vernier handles, they are nice but they come at a premium and they are not essential for what we would need them for.

 Metering(needle) valves selection for our CO2 pressurized system - This is a list of tested ones for planted tanks made by bettatail.


----------



## sa80mark (20 Aug 2013)

Palm tree you absolute star how I never came across that post I dont know, that is perfect


----------

